# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات حصري :  عاجل...لأصحاب الليالي الطويلة أمام الحاسوب

## مشمش العرب

*F.Lux*  *حمل من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* *من هنا* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك

----------


## ابو زهير

مشكور يا عزيزي بس يا ريت شرح عن البرنامج و ماذا ينفع

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mor71

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

